# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Chi phí vận hành máy cắt laser fiber

## tienvu

Cắt laser fiber có tốn nhiều chi phí vận hành không? đây là câu hỏi mà rất nhiều người muốn biết khi tìm hiểu về máy cắt laser fiber. Trong bài viết này MTA sẽ trả lời câu hỏi đó bằng những thông tin chi tiết và kinh nghiệm thực tế sử dụng máy cắt laser cho các loại nguồn cắt Laser Fiber khác nhau:



Chi phí tiền điện: nguồn cắt có công suất càng lớn thì tiêu thì tiêu thụ điện năng càng nhiều, chi tiết tham khảo bảng bên dưới.

Chi phí bép cắt: giá bép cắt khoảng 150.000 đồng/cái mỗi tháng cần thay từ 2-3 cái tùy thuộc vào công suất nguồn cắt, nguồn cắt có công suất càng lớn càng phải thay nhiều bép cắt.



Chi phí khí Oxy (O2): mỗi bình khí Oxy 40 lít có giá khoảng 80.000 đ/bình có thể sử dụng để cắt từ 1 – 3 tiếng tùy theo cắt sắt dày hay mỏng. Cắt sắt càng dày thì càng hết ít khí oxy và ngược lại. Vì khi cắt sắt mỏng tốc độ cắt rất nhanh, do đó lượng khí thổi ra cần mạnh để thổi bay phần kim loại bị tia laser nung chảy để nó không bám dính trở lại. Còn khi cắt sắt dày thì tốc độ cắt chậm, hơn nữa khi cắt sắt khí oxy phản ứng với carbon (sắt càng dày thì càng có nhiều carbon hơn) tạo ra phản ứng oxy hóa làm tăng nhiệt độ tia laser nên lượng khí thổi ra không cần quá mạnh đã đủ để thổi bay kim loại nóng chảy.

Chi phí khí Nitơ ( N2):  mỗi bình khí Nitơ 40 lít giá khoảng 105.000 đ/bình cắt được từ 15 – 30 phút tùy theo độ dày inox. Nếu cắt inox càng dày thì càng hết nhiều khí Nitơ. Đặc biệt chất lượng đường cắt phụ thuộc vào độ tinh khiết của khí Nitơ (độ tinh khiết phải từ 99.995% trở lên). Nếu khí Nitơ không tinh khiết đường cắt sẽ bị ố vàng hoặc đen. 

Dưới đây là bảng tính chi phí vận hành máy cắt Laser Fiber (than khảo):

BẢNG TÍNH CHI PHÍ VẬN HÀNH MÁY CẮT LASER FIBER (Tham khảo)



CÔNG TY HỆ THỐNG TỰ ĐỘNG MTA

Hà Nội: Số 38 TT6.2 Khu Đô Thị Đại Kim Nguyễn Xiển, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội

Hồ Chí Minh:Số 25A, Đường 24, P. Linh Đông, Q. Thủ Đức,TP.  Hồ Chí Minh

Xưởng sản xuất: X. Phú Mãn, H. Quốc Oai, TP. Hà Nội


Phòng kinh doanh bán máy:

Mr. Tiến 0934 256 266 - 0964 698 266

Chúng tôi cam kết luôn mang đến những giải pháp tiên tiến, chất lượng, bền đẹp làm hài lòng quý khách!

----------

